# GT: Knicks vs. Wizards (3/8)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Tues Mar 8, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Gilbert Arenas/Larry Hughes/Antawn Jamison/Kwame Brown/Brendan Haywood


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jamison will not play this game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

With Jamison out, we have a decent chance to win, even though it would be better to lose them alll....i dont know what to think anymore.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

OT: BBB.net has a new feature where you can bet your points on a game. Here is the link to bet on tonights game: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=147727


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i picked the knicks. im pretty confident, even though i wont be able to see the game since Dolan is a *******


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i picked the knicks. im pretty confident, even though i wont be able to see the game since Dolan is a *******



dam that sucks bro. Games are still on cable here in Jersey.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I can see us extending our home winning streak to 7 with the Wiz being without 'Tawn. Their backcourt is fierce, but I think we can dominate them in the blocks with Sweetney, Kt, Mo and Malik.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

If TT continues to play well, it should be a cinch for the Knicks. Of course, consistency from TT is about the worst thing to count on...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Tim Thomas is the most consistent inconsistent player ever. :biggrin:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I am so glad Jamison isn't playing tonight. He has been terrible ever since the ASW. Laron Profit should get the start :banana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really wanted to watch this game. Another good PG for Marbury to play against and Jamison is out. I hate Dolan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nice move by Crawford  I liked it even more than similar moves because he definitely did not plan it, he just did it because it had to be done.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

AHAHAAA Jamal just got the number one play of the year.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> AHAHAAA Jamal just got the number one play of the year.


hehe, check out my post in the NBA forum, brother! That was HOTTTTTT :clap:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Penny is having a real nice game so far.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

It would have been even better if Crawford threw it down with authority.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I'm loving this game. I love games when everyone contributes. So far everyone has made an impact. Marbury, Crawford, TT, Kt, Sweets, Penny, Rose, Jerome Williams all have made nice contributions. 48-40 we got the lead at the half. Lets close this out and keep that home court winning streak going! :clap:


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

guys, help a Nocal Knickfan out--what did Crawford do? Also, ummmm, wtf is going on with this team? Looks like defense matters, even a smidgen of it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Jamal dribbled passed one wizards defender, pulled up at the right elbow where a wizard was in his face, so he looked to pass and found more wizards in front of knicks and then he somehow underhandedly lobbed it to the bottom of the backboard, and dunked it in. 

it was so impressive because that was his only real option besides a turnover, he made something out of nothing. just watch sportscenter. shoulda be number one of the day and the week


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

inapparent said:


> guys, help a Nocal Knickfan out--what did Crawford do? Also, ummmm, wtf is going on with this team? Looks like defense matters, even a smidgen of it.


What did he do?

-Petey


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Crawford traveled on that play, ESPN showed it, doesn't matter Wiz lose bigtime anyway.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crawford's play can be seen as the dunk of the night:
http://www.nba.com/video/


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defense drives Knicks to win 



> After a 2-9 start under coach Herb Williams, when the Knicks faced a brutal schedule that kept them on the road most of the time, the ship has begun to right itself thanks to Williams' emphasis on defense. The Knicks (26-34) have won seven of their past 10 games to move back into third place in the Atlantic Division, and they trail Indiana by four games for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference.





> The tone was set in the first period when the Knicks held the Wizards to 6 of 19 shooting (31.6 percent). After falling behind by six points, the Knicks mounted a 17-4 run to take a 26-21 lead at the start of the second quarter. The highlight play came when Crawford drove, got caught in the air without a shot, flipped the ball off the glass and went up to catch it himself and dunk.


Knicks get the knack at home 



> "You have to believe," Williams said after the Knicks defeated the Washington Wizards, 93-83, at the Garden. "Once you stop believing, you might as well go home for the summer."





> "Keeping a team like Washington under 35% is huge," Thomas said. "It was an excellent effort all the way around."


 HOME, SWEET HOME 



> "You can talk the talk but you have to walk the walk," Jamal Crawford said. "[The fans] stayed with us. That stretch is behind us now and we're playing pretty good basketball."





> "The players feel pretty good about themselves," Williams said. "When you're trying to get into the playoffs, you have to take care of business at home. We're not that far out of it. If you start thinking the other way, you're really out of it."


Knicks Take a Step Back, but Continue Their Surge 



> The Wizards put up a fight behind their fabulous guard tandem of Larry Hughes (27 points) and Gilbert Arenas (23). But Hughes and Arenas combined to go 16 of 45 from the field, and the Wizards clearly missed their star forward, Antawn Jamison, who was resting a sore knee.





> "You don't go in thinking you're going to do that," Crawford said. "I went to pass it. I saw Steph and I think Malik Rose over there. Both their men kind of stayed with them, and I was stuck. I've done it before, so I'm comfortable doing it. Just trying to be creative."


----------

